# Billing 99222 and 59409



## Nwright73 (Dec 16, 2011)

My Dr saw the patient in the hospital and used code 99222, that same day the patient delivered. the patient was a transport to us, so never seen her before. Can we bill the 99222 and 59409 together. Sorry for the brain freeze.Thanks for the help


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

Nwright73 said:


> My Dr saw the patient in the hospital and used code 99222, that same day the patient delivered. the patient was a transport to us, so never seen her before. Can we bill the 99222 and 59409 together. Sorry for the brain freeze.Thanks for the help



Yes, you can bill the admit and the delivery only since you did not perform any of her prenatal care.


----------

